# Acronis Problem



## NaphtaliPress (May 8, 2006)

I took Fred's advice last year and got Acronis for backing up my hd. However, I just noticed when I try to browse the backup files I get an error that it cannot assign a drive letter and some sector error. Anyone have any ideas what is wrong; is the hard drive messed up?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 9, 2006)

bump. Anyone? Fred?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 9, 2006)

Chris,

The first thing to do is to make sure that you have the latest version. Acronis has updated this product several times this year to fix bugs. Go to the website and download the latest version if there is not an internal updater.

There are also some good support forums for Acronis products:
http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/support/forum/

If you post your problem there, the company has people who view the forums and answer. I have not seen that type of error.

Have you checked your HD for errors? Is it causing the problem or the Acronis? I'd run chkdisk and a defragger before backing up again, just to be sure.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 9, 2006)

Thanks very much Fred, I will try to do all of the below before my next backup. I don't know but if I were to guess it is the hd, but could be the software.


> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Chris,
> 
> The first thing to do is to make sure that you have the latest version. Acronis has updated this product several times this year to fix bugs. Go to the website and download the latest version if there is not an internal updater.
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Thanks very much Fred, I will try to do all of the below before my next backup. I don't know but if I were to guess it is the hd, but could be the software.
> 
> 
> ...



That is possible. If you can't isolate it as the HD, and if the latest version does not work, I would ask for a refund and try Norton Ghost instead.

I hope it works out well for you, and at least you are finding the problems now, instead of AFTER a crash!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I hope it works out well for you, and at least you are finding the problems now, instead of AFTER a crash!


Thanks Fred; yes, blissfully making backups thinking I'm safe. I was also going to try and see if I could do a DVD bkup from Acronis; I think that is possible isn't it?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Yes, I am almost positive it is. You just set Acronis to divide the backup file into 4.7GB chunks.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 2, 2006)

*Upgrade to Acronis 10?*

Anyone else using Acronis? Have you upgraded to Acronis 10. This a no brainer or should I stay with my current version 9 if it is working fine?


----------



## rjlynam (Nov 3, 2006)

I use Acronis. Been a great product. Stuck on using version 6, because it works. Got a newer version but wasn't happy with it at all.

I always check the disk for errors before using Acronis. If you're backing up the C drive, go to a dos command prompt and type "chkdsk c: /f" (all NT based versions of Winders. You may have to restart.

Hope that helps.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 3, 2006)

Bob,
Thanks for the input Bob. Why do you do the checkdisk?


----------



## rjlynam (Nov 7, 2006)

Because Acronis errors out if it runs into disk problems. 

Crosslinked files, unreadable sectors, etc.

It doesn't give you a nice "Hey, your disk has some file problems", it just bombs, usually at 1.9 hours on a 2.0 hour image job just to make it more fun  

At least that's the case with v6.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 7, 2006)

Not very elegant or nice to be sure. I haven't had that experience thankfully, but thanks for the word to the wise.


rjlynam said:


> Because Acronis errors out if it runs into disk problems.
> 
> Crosslinked files, unreadable sectors, etc.
> 
> ...


----------

